# Portable field blinds



## Goosehtr

Just finished up building a few blinds that will allow the older guys in our group to hunt without having to lay on their backs. I think I might be joining that group...LOL
The blind breaks down into 3 easily portable sections and is 108"lX54"hX50"w when set up.
This size works well with 3 hunters and a dog.
Frame with out cover.









Here with the front door down.









Door up









Broke down for transport.









Good Luck
Andy


----------



## BuckeyeZac

How much $$ ya got into it?? I like it!


----------



## Goosehtr

Right around $200.

Good luck
Andy


----------



## radar3321

That looks pretty nice. You have to look out for your elders. I like it!!! That 1 inch conduit you used 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Goosehtr

1/2" 3/4" and 1" all used on this one. The next one is 1/2" and 3/4".
I have plans to make one that only has 3ribs. It will be the same size but a lot lighter and should only be about $125 to build.

Good luck
Andy


----------



## Mushijobah

Very nice Andy. I still need to call you back, I got your message!


----------



## Goosehtr

No problem when you have time.

Good Luck
Andy


----------

